# Info on small smokers?



## jjw (Apr 8, 2010)

Im interested in purchasing a small smoker. of these three which would you all choose?

brinkman

char broil

big green egg


any advice would appreciated. this is the size and price range im looking for, if there are any others that fit this description


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 8, 2010)

While I do not own one (yet) everything I hear about the egg is very positive and would be one I would consider as my next unit


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 8, 2010)

Why is it you want a small smoker? The only reason I ask is I see you have a Big Green Egg on your list which are usually pretty spendy so I am guessing the money must not be as big of an issue as size? Just trying to under stand what you are looking for.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 8, 2010)

WSM is what I would recommend probably the best small smoker around hands down imho., I would take the Char broil and Brinkman off your list. 

The BGE is solid but will cost you some coin.


----------



## garyt (Apr 8, 2010)

Green egg is one of the best, but one on your list is 59$ and I am gonna bet you cant get an egg for much less than $1000.


----------



## garyt (Apr 8, 2010)

What he said, the WSM is what you need


----------



## jjw (Apr 8, 2010)

yea, i wasnt aware of that. cost is an issue, i want to spend 50 to 90 dollars


----------



## jjw (Apr 8, 2010)

unfortunately thats most likely going to be out of my range (unless my financials change)

in the 50 to 100 range do you have any recomendations?


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 8, 2010)

maybe craigslist is your answer.

I just thought with a BGE on your list which are really nice but expensive you had a wide price range.

I did see a small BGE locally for $200 recently on Craiglist, and others have seen used WSM's for less.

good luck with your search.


----------



## scmelik (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a Brinkman and really really like it, it will do a good bit of chicken, or two pork butts, or a brisket and a pork butt or 4 to 5 fatties.  You only have to do a few mod to make it work fantastic.  I have since upgraded to a Smoke 'n Pit but still have and use my ECB alot.


----------



## jjw (Apr 8, 2010)

the mistake was mine, not yours. i was unaware of its price. if had that much to spend id get a bed sized smoker.

but ill check out craiglist for one of those webers. thanks for the advice.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 8, 2010)

its all good,  good luck,  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I was really tempted to go grab that BGE i saw.  Craiglist has some good deals for sure.


----------



## jjw (Apr 8, 2010)

cool, well i may go with that. all im looking to do is ribs chickne and pork butt, never much at a time


----------



## ellymae (Apr 8, 2010)

If you have a $50 - $90 budget I suggest craigslist. BGEs are spendy -- worth it, but spendy. 
Good luck with your search!

I use searchtempest.com since it searches all cragslist cities/states based on distance from a zip code. You can also put in multiple key words.


----------



## jjw (Apr 8, 2010)

apparent that ECB actually has quite a following, and is a decent starter. ive also seen that it can be modified. can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## graybeard (Apr 9, 2010)

ECB is a great way to start and may very well be all you will ever need. UDS is another good option. (UGLY DRUM SMOKER). WSM is a good choice butt they are more bucks.

beard


----------



## beardo (Apr 9, 2010)

Help yourself to a google search.I did when I knew mine was on it's way and found a lot of info vary help full.It looks like your in the SF Bay area if you look at craigslist there are always some to look at also if you in the Oaktown area you could find 55 gal. drums and make a UDS easy and chep.look for food supply or manufactuer.Before I joined the fourm I spent to much time reading all I could and learning as much as I could,a lot of good people and vary helpfull people here,if you spend a little time reading some older post you will be happy with the ECB or building a UDS.The biggist problem I have with the ECB is it's made cheep and when you are done with the needed mods. it's just not a $50\$60 smoker but I still use and enjoy mine,just used it last night. I would read up on the UDS vary easy to build solid and you makr it the way you want it. Welcome to the fourm and good luck on what ever you choose..


----------



## caveman (Apr 9, 2010)

http://www.epinions.com/prices/pr-Ch..._Gourmet_Grill

http://www.thenerds.net/BRINKMANN.SM...0601-2&affid=3

You can just check google for the image.

http://www.barbecuegrillsandmore.com...RK1014_2211672

I hope these links will give you some more insight.  Good luck.


----------



## wmarkw (Apr 10, 2010)

Check out the Char-Broil Double chef water smoker. I have one and I recommend it. There is also a thread here some where regarding it. I got mine from bargain outfitters for $69. Better than the cheap brinkmans for sure.

http://www.amazon.com/Char-Broil-Dou...0901555&sr=8-1

Here it is

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=88722


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL----Yeah, that's the way we all started---just a little of this & a little of that.


Hope you find what you want,
Bearcarver


----------



## jjw (Apr 10, 2010)

thanks for the post. 
how much better is this than the ecb, will it be easier to maintain a 250 degree temp? because i do not know too much about these things, could you perhaps explain the difference? this one seems like a very good option

also i see from the other thread that it may be discontinued? how long do you think i have to buy this?


----------



## wmarkw (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm not sure how to compare as I've never smoked on an ECB charcoal.  But the price I think of the double chef is very close to that of a Brinkman but it is better made.  I've done my fair shares of smokes on it, did my first comp a couple of weeks back on it and it works really good.  Yes the WSM is the king of bullet smokers but I didn't have the $$$ to spend but so far a lot of people say this is a close comparison.  Obviously if you have $300+ to spend then get a WSM.

I think though for the price its a heck of a bargain.  easy to cook on and maintain temps.  This is my first charcoal smoker and I'm glad I went with it.  here is another thread on it.

http://sizzleonthegrill.com/user-for...php?board=77.0


----------



## dman1101 (Apr 10, 2010)

for that money unless you find a great deal on a used smoker I don't think this one can be beat.  You can do a search for a coupon online and get another 5-10 off  http://www.bargainoutfitters.com/net....aspx?a=395511


----------



## jjw (Apr 10, 2010)

yes, this looks great, especially compared to the ecb. sounds like the only mod needed is to simply make the charcoal holder bigger.

do any of you know any type of retail stores that may carry this? i dont mind buying it online, but i prefer to buy it in person

also, ive read that they are discontinuing it? how long do you think i have to buy it. id prefer to purchase it a month from now, but i can do so earlier if necessary


----------



## dman1101 (Apr 10, 2010)

I'd say give bargain outfitters a call and see how many they have in stock.  They are discontinued so whatever they have in stock is what's out there.  I don't know any stores that have them, sorry.


----------



## jjw (Apr 10, 2010)

good idea, ill do that

also, as far as using the thing. can i expect it functions pretty much like a weber smokey mountain? will what i read about the wsm apply to usage of this grill, or does it have kinks of its own.

from understand if i stack hot coals over unlit coals (minion method), an ecb will stay around 250 for 4 hours before having to refill. will this grill be able to do so longer?


----------



## dman1101 (Apr 11, 2010)

It is very similar to the wsm.  The minion method is what I use, before I did the mod to my charcoal basket I could get about 4-7 depending on weather, after I did the mods I can get 8-10 hour.


----------



## bbqhead (Apr 11, 2010)

best choice: big green egg, well insulated and fuel friendly.


----------



## badfrog (Apr 11, 2010)

JJW... to me the really obvious choice would be a UDS. I just built my first one...maybe a total of 3-4 hrs of actual work (the flame paint job was extra!), plus a trip to the hardware store to get in functional.
Advantages; 
you get to build it yourself
it is EASY to cook with
it will easily fit your budget if you can find a deal on the barrel.


----------



## jclind1966 (Apr 11, 2010)

I just bought my Brinkmann a few weeks ago and I love it.
I went with the gourmet over the smoke and grill bucause it had a larger charcoal pan and easier acess to the pan. With the mods I did I still have less than 100 invested I can get long burn times and have great temp control. I guess I would say take a look at the gourmet and some of the mods.


----------



## wmarkw (Apr 11, 2010)

same here, modified my basket and put a new thermo on and I was all set.

now I might mod the racks and move them up.  just read about that and looks easy enough to do.


----------



## daddyzaring (Apr 11, 2010)

Have you checked the craigslist yet?  If not let me know what area you live in and I'd be happy to check for you and or watch for something for you.  I am a CL junky, I am on there 24/7 especially on the free stuff section.  I have seen and found alot of stuff on there.  I got my first smoker on there free, it was just a Brinkmann bullet style, but it got me started.


----------



## soafung (Apr 11, 2010)

i think i'm with Jclind1966.  i don't have one yet, but i've done HEAVY research on the ECB Gourmet and it's like a mini UDS when you do the mods.  i WILL be purchasing one as soon as the boss (the wife) says it's ok.  here's a few links:

The ECB
http://www.lowes.com/pd_95542-447-852-7080-E_4294857758_4294937087?productId=3047892&Ns=p_pro  duct_price|0&pl=1&currentURL=/pl_Smokers_4294857758_4294937087_?Ns=p_product_pri  ce|0

ECB Gourmet mods (can be done in an easier manner, but this should give you some ideas)
http://home.comcast.net/~day_trippr/smoker_mods.htm


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for such a GREAT tutorial !!!  ---->>
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Into my files it goes.

Bearcarver


----------



## jjw (Apr 11, 2010)

well that sounds like just what i need. from what i understand, this thing will hold that temp stable for that time period, i can can just get it started , throw the smaller meats on and just wait


----------



## jjw (Apr 11, 2010)

well see the problem with that is that may be too much handyman type work for me.all types of drilling and sawing and things i probably cant do right. perhaps you could link me to a walkthrough?


----------



## jjw (Apr 11, 2010)

well i wont be able get it until early may. i can order things online before that, but because im am not currently where i will be for the summer and want to buy it there, ill have to wait on craiglist.


----------



## daddyzaring (Apr 11, 2010)

You can't get it where you are now, and take it with you?


----------



## jclind1966 (Apr 11, 2010)

Here are the mods I did to my gourmet
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=91073


----------



## jjw (Apr 11, 2010)

no, because im takin a plane out there. i can order something online to there though


----------



## jclind1966 (Apr 11, 2010)

Lowes has the charcoal gourmet at $59 and I believe they will ship it.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_95542-447-85...meat%20smokers


----------



## jjw (Apr 11, 2010)

now the brinkman im not worried about. i can just get those when i get out there. the only thing id worry about wanting to do only very soon would be that charboroil, because that may run out. 

im gonna make my decision within the next couple of days as to whether or not to by the charbroil and then i just do it.

thing is, 3 days ago i was set on the ECB, so my mind may change on the charbroil as well. because of that, im trying to look around as much as possible to see all of my options before i settle on it. but as of now, that charbroil's lookin good


----------



## jjw (Apr 12, 2010)

just in case anybody wanted to know i just purchased the charbroil double chef (this one)

special thanks to wmarkw for the tip


also for anybody using this thread for their own search, i called over there and there are only 27 double chefs left, so get em while they last


----------



## wmarkw (Apr 12, 2010)

You're welcome jjw!  Any questions let me know.


----------



## dman1101 (Apr 13, 2010)

You won't regret it they are wonderful.  I just smoked 5 fatties last night and they turned out great, held 225 for over 5 hours with the charcoal basket half full


----------



## jjw (Apr 13, 2010)

with the basket modification though, right?


----------



## dman1101 (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes I have modded my charcoal basket


----------

